# make your own calls



## Flyrod444

Hi, I was just told of this site and thought I would share my latest creations. I make a very good crow call, but just started making pot calls. I just put my 3rd and 4th pot call together. They are both walnut, one slate over slat and the other one is slate over glass. The both sound great to me. The cherry call in one of the pictures is my first one I made. Making pot calls is proving to be as addictive as making crow calls. I am looking forward to making a few more as soon as I get more glass,crystal, and aluminum. If you have a lathe and a little time it isn't that hard to make your own calls. I don't plan on selling any pot calls this year. I am still working on perfecting them and I have too many friends that want them.
Jack Mincey


----------



## bowhuntr4ever

sounds veryinteresting to do. they are some nice looking calls, how do you cut the slate round?


----------



## Flyrod444

Bowhunter4ever,
You can get slate aready cut, which is what I did. I got with a call maker and had him order me 25 pieces when he made a big order. It only cost around $ 1.50 a piece that way. I used a stationary belt sander to sand down the 3 1/2" piece to 3" for the bottom piece or sound board. You can look at the Custom Calls Online site and find all kinds of info and materials to make calls from. Hickory has made the best strikers for me so far. I leave the thickness of a piece of slate between the bottom slate and the top. Use plumbers goop or lexel to glue the pieces in. You have to clamp the pieces in while the goop or lexel dries overnite. I put a cup on the slate and place weight on that. This is one site where you can get slate or glass. Shop around or get with a call maker and you might save some money. http://www.grassycreekcalls.com/friction.htm
Jack


----------



## mossy512

What would you charge for a slate surface like you have pictured? Those look sweet. :beer:


----------



## Flyrod444

Mossy512,
I hadn't planed on selling any this year. I am still in the learning stage of making these calls. If I was to sell one, I would have to get around $40.00. I think they sound good, but I have sent a few out to expert turkey hunters to get their opinion. I should hear back from them by the end of the week. I don't want to take anyone's money until I know they are up to par with other slate calls, in sound as well as looks
Jack.


----------



## mossy512

Alright, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Flyrod444

Mossy512,
The hunters liked my calls, so if you are still intersted PM me and we'll work something out.
Jack


----------



## Ed Blankinship

Slate in rounds can be purchased from this slate company:

http://www.capozzoloslate.com/

Ed


----------



## siucowboy

if those were your 1st try, you're going to have no problem selling them....


----------

